# Snowbear Forum reactivation?



## Goofyexponent (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok, I am praying this gets the attention of the moderators. I am not a big user of this site, mainly due to the fact that I won a snowbear plow....and the snowbear forum was shut down.

SNOWBEAR IS BACK IN BUSINESS!! I understand the reason the old snowbear forum was closed was due to snowbear going out of business. 

They are opened again, and I for one would like to see the SNOWBEAR PLOW FORUM opened up for us to post again.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats not why there is no forum, it's because they are not a sponsor anymore.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

it would be nice to open it again got some nice tips off it for my plow
but at least we can get parts for them


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Well, you can still dig through the old threads here:
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=89

Unless they decide to sponsor again, us Snowbear users will have to work right here in "Non-Commercial Snow Removal (Home Owners, Enthusiasts, Etc.)". No big deal. If you really don't want to be bothered with other brands, you can just do a search for Snowbear, it's a unique term that won't bring up many results that are totally irrelevant.

How about just discussing Snowbear right here in this thread?

So, this is my first year with my Snowbear. Mine's old, was garage-kept (wish I could do the same!), has the Superwinch with a chain instead of a strap. The hitch pins were missing and I was going to make do with some scrounged up bolts but in Ace hardware the other day I found a pair of 3/8" x 2 1/4" PTO lock pins for $2.50. They've got a neato springy retainer thingamabobber. Ace item #7186687, MFR # S070941ZBU, SKU # 00087196879412. I haven't mounted with them yet but I tried them in the plow and in the truck and they seem to be a perfect fit.
http://www.factoryhardwarestore.com/proddetail.asp?prod=7186687









The previous owner of my plow took his truck to a local gas station to have the truck mounts removed. They started by cutting the cross bar, but then he stopped them and explained that he wanted them removed without damaging, so they welded it back together. Well, they didn't get it right, it wasn't as wide as it needs to be or the big "pins" (not sure what I'd call them) were not parallel. It *almost* fit. I had to grind the inside-facing surface until they'd mate with the push frame...burned out the switch on my angle grinder and went ahead and bought another cheap angle grinder to finish the job. The week after I finally finished that job, I acquired a stick welder...I could have cut it and re-welded! Oh well.

The mounts came off a 2002 Chevy/GMC Suburban 1500. According to all logic and written specifications there'd be no reason they wouldn't fit my 2002 GMC Sierra 1500. Well, they almost fit...I had to trim one edge. I was in a major hurry so I cut it with a cutoff wheel. I should have ground it. My cut was awful. Maybe next year I'll build it up with weld and then grind it until it's decent.

I sprayed the mounts and the matching area of my frame with aerosol rubberized asphalt undercoating before putting it all together.

I was worried about leaving my winch out in the weather. I searched and read up on aIl the old threads discussing it that I could find and decided that covering it should be fine. I have a few plastic battery boxen for my boat's trolling motor and my camper. 








These are standard boxen you find near the car batteries in Walmart for $12 or so. Upside-down with a small bungee, it is a *perfect* winch cover.

Eventually I'd prefer to create a quick-release winch system using hitch pins so I can bring the winch indoors with only a few seconds of effort.


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

When not in storage, I added some leftover rubber sheeting around the top half of the motor. Helps keep any moisture from seeping- so far, so good.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

i have a 6yr snowbear plow it was mounted on an s-10 now i have it on a 98 sierra z71
i used the same type of battery box but bolted it on the back side of the winch mount
i'll post a picture of it works great


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I've seen more snowbears in town then ever before! Must be 30+ guys running around with them,I'm still the only one running(or seen with) the winterwolf pro, since it was only made for the 1 year I'm guessing I won't see many of them. Shame cause they are great! The new snowbear should make them I think.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

here's a few pictures of the cover i put on the winch
it,s an old plastic battery box i had laying around works great
i also changed from a strap to achain


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Interesting, I didn't think it would work to permanently mount it, I was just using mine as a storage cover (and I thought I had a novel, original idea! ). Did the kitty help?


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

I've always enjoyed reading snowbear posts.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

the kitty is the boss has to supervise everything
i bolted the box to the back of the winch mount
it,s deep enough so nothing hits it and angle lever just misses it
i haven,t plowed with it yet so will see


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

So does the battery box being mounted work while plowing? Gona have to try that on my strap winch


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Finally got to use my snowbear for the first time. A few thoughts...

1. Stacked and whacked hard against a boulder, thought I likely bent the moldboard. Nope, it survived. Good job tripping and staying un-bent. Also good job stacking in general.

2. When mounting, had a hell of a time getting the second pin in.

3. While I was working, my switch randomly reversed directions. Down was up and up was down. WTF?

4. With the fluffy stuff removed, now everything is now slick as snot. I can barely get up my driveway, and if I try to stop on my driveway I will slide out into the street, sometimes sideways. Hopefully either the sun coming out or my tires freezing/shedding their snow will help.

5. Not being able to power angle is no big deal. I did most of my work with it angled left. I didn't angle it right at all but I will tomorrow.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

battery box worked great
i,ve got to look at getting a new winch its moving real slow going up
have to see the good boys at harbor freight
i,ve had this winch on for 5yrs lasted longer then the snowbear winch
i would not hesitate to use a plastic battery box if your looking to cover the motor
i just boltedto the back of the winch mount


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

theholycow;1551571 said:


> 3. While I was working, my switch randomly reversed directions. Down was up and up was down. WTF?


Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

never had that problem
i still use the window switch
i mounted it inside the truck ran the wires threw a hole in the firewall
switch still works good


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I found PDFs of the Snowbear plow owner's manual from 2005 and 2008.
2005: http://www.snowplowstuff.com/downloads/Plow Manual 2005 En Fr Sp.pdf
2008: http://www.snowplowstuff.com/pdf/Complete_Plow_Manual.pdf


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

i bought mine from snowplowstuff in 2006
their service was great


----------



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

theholycow;1551966 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


You went too far in either the in or out direction and now the strap or chain wrapped itself back around the other way. Hold the switch until the plow drops and keep holding it until it goes back up. Don't let off the switch.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

BC Handyman;1545905 said:


> thats not why there is no forum, it's because they are not a sponsor anymore.


Wrong. 
The reason the section was removed was because the company that made them sent an e-mail asking for it to be removed because of all the bad feedback they got on the forum from other members.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

lalaape413;1553822 said:


> You went too far in either the in or out direction and now the strap or chain wrapped itself back around the other way. Hold the switch until the plow drops and keep holding it until it goes back up. Don't let off the switch.


That sounds most likely. I will check it but I bet you're 100% right.



REAPER;1553889 said:


> Wrong.
> The reason the section was removed was because the company that made them sent an e-mail asking for it to be removed because of all the bad feedback they got on the forum from other members.


The section wasn't removed.
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=89
I haven't seen evidence of the bad feedback.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

REAPER;1553889 said:


> Wrong.
> The reason the section was removed was because the company that made them sent an e-mail asking for it to be removed because of all the bad feedback they got on the forum from other members.


You're talking about snowway not snowbear, 2 different companies.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

REAPER;1553889 said:


> Wrong.
> The reason the section was removed was because the company that made them sent an e-mail asking for it to be removed because of all the bad feedback they got on the forum from other members.


lol, thats funny, didn't know that. I just assumed they like all the other sponsor forums that die. What did they expect, guys with professional setups commenting on a personal plow, Of course those guys are going to say it's a POS. IMO, I think a bad decision on snowbears part to leave forum cause of that, Maybe they could have used this site in more/better of a way that informs others about there product & to quiet complaints by adding another level of customer service.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BC Handyman;1554172 said:


> lol, thats funny, didn't know that. I just assumed they like all the other sponsor forums that die. What did they expect, guys with professional setups commenting on a personal plow, Of course those guys are going to say it's a POS. IMO, I think a bad decision on snowbears part to leave forum cause of that, Maybe they could have used this site in more/better of a way that informs others about there product & to quiet complaints by adding another level of customer service.


I retract this statment:laughing: Well part of it, so it was snowway that asked to leave due to feedback? I do remember the snowbear sponsor being online a few times helping & giving info. Of course all these sponsors could do a better job promoting their products.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

lalaape413;1553822 said:


> You went too far in either the in or out direction and now the strap or chain wrapped itself back around the other way. Hold the switch until the plow drops and keep holding it until it goes back up. Don't let off the switch.


Ok, I finally checked. You are correct. Further, I realized that when I put the winch on before, I put it on the wrong way. (I confirmed by looking at a video I took when I first put it on.) Practical upshot is that it's winding in the recommended direction for now, but I really ought to remount and rewind it.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Got a few inches today after a few very warm days that turned the last snow/ice into deep soft mud, which I hoped stiffened up with last night's cooler air and snow. Lots of ruts in my stone/dirt driveway and my yard, even more than usual. 

Wanting my Snowbear to scrape (and forgetting the severity of the ruts) I removed the shoes. Before the Snowbear my plowing experience was with an old Diamond which was indestructible (and weighed almost half a ton, literally). Takes some getting used to this. How bad is it if this thing is occasionally tripping and snapping back hard?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Tripping is good. That means its protecting itself. If you were hitting stuff and it was NOT tripping, then you'd have a problem.

All the problems I've had breaking plows involved pushing too hard and NOT having it trip. One POS plow I had, was welded solid where the trip springs originally had been (previous owner... free). Kept breaking that one over and over again. Eventually cut it up and installed some new springs. Four springs actually, on a plow originally intended for two. Never broke again. Another plow, I broke one a-frame and bent another pushing over snow banks. No springs protect you doing that. Ended up reinforcing that a-frame. Never broke it again.

So what I suggest is that you don't worry too much about tripping it. If it hits something and trips, you're ok. Don't push over snow banks or allow it to come in contact with any solid object that is higher than the cutting edge. If you're worried about it springing back too hard after it trips, try putting some rubber into the stop to dampen it a little when it bounces back.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yup, my worry was about how violently it snaps back. I'm sure it's by design but it is alarming to me. Maybe that's just because I'm used to a trip edge...I don't like full trip, dang it. Perhaps some kind of rubber could help, good idea.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

mine does the same thing if its heavy wet snow it will trip
i,ve tighten the springs a few times 
it,s a pretty rugged plow
i did hit a curb at work with it bent the corner


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Does anyone have trouble angling it due to ice buildup in the angle channel? I have to kick and slam it as far as I can, then try to push something heavy (a pile or a tree) with one end of it to move it the rest of the way. I even tried chipping out the snow/ice with a screwdriver.

I guess a heavy layer of grease could help.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

i've sprayed my down with white lithium grease it works pretty good


----------

